# Boy names that aren't too common?



## macydarling

So we found out a couple weeks ago we are team BLUE and I am realizing that all my life I have thought of my favorite girls names but NO boys ones LOL. I tried looking online but got really overwhelmed so hoping you ladies have some suggestions. I would like a name that isn't too common (kind of like mine, Macy) but nothing too "trendy" or weird :haha:

Literally the only name I have so far is Noah and DH doesn't like it. Lol. Suggestions?


----------



## amytrisha

Mason, Jace, Myles, Preston, Owen, Leyton, Lincoln, Jaxon, Lucas, Corey, Dawson, Aidan, Hayden, Max, Toby, Brayden x


----------



## mummyruston

Depends whether you want traditional non common names or modern?

What's your preference? What was your girls?


----------



## macydarling

Hmmm I'm not really sure what the difference is between traditional non-common vs modern. Lol. I'm so bad at this! I suppose I would lean more toward traditional...
The girl name we had picked out was Madelyn Grace.


----------



## lovepurple90

I had the same problem as you, so many lovely girls names, virtually no boys names.
I decided on Ezra for my boy :)

Other unique names:

Ezra
Cade
Roman
Jonah

:)


----------



## tulip1975

I'd say that traditional non-common is more names that were common decades ago but aren't used nearly as much anymore. 

For example - Arthur was a name that was in the top 20 early in the 20th century but is in the 300s now. Everyone knows the name, but it isn't used often. 

I'm in the same boat - boy names are difficult. Our final five are Patrick, Alexander, Gregory, Thomas, and Nicholas. Others that were in our top 10 were Cooper, Xavier, Daniel, Marcus, and, Theodore.


----------



## tulip1975

PS - Noah was the #1 boys name in the US in 2013, according to Social Security records.


----------



## RubyRainbows

The name suggestion that strikes me the most for you, is: Brandon

Addtl suggestions:

Evan
Benjamin
Carson
Finley
Keegan
Kian
Elias
Ellis
Lincoln
Landon
Tyler
Dylan
Adam
Peyton
Levi
Micah
Harrison
Caleb
Zachary


----------



## macydarling

Thank you ladies for the ideas, it helps!
I had NO idea Noah was anywhere near the popular, let alone #1! Wow. I already had my beloved Jacob (have several close friends with DS named Jacob) scratched off the list after blowing up in the past few years, not Noah too :(
I must just be really picky...I guess I'm just feeling the pressure! Like ahhh this is really important and I don't want to choose wrong. I also agonized over my cat's names for weeks :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I had such a hard time naming my animals as well :haha:

Hayden 
Wyatt
Nate
Xavier 
Julian 
Louis 
Miles


----------



## AngelofTroy

My son is Micah, a similar vein to Noah and Jacob I think but less common. 

Joel
Solomon
Aaron
Axel
Jesse 
Mattias 
Jonah
Jonas
Reuben


----------



## DanteRoman

My boys are Dante and Roman. Dante (darn-Tay) May be a bit out there for you but I only have good comments about Romans name :) xx


----------



## luz

My boy's name is Eliott. It's not weird or out there, but is not wildly popular either. The other boy names i like are Liam and Oliver, although they are pretty popular.


----------



## lysrae

Cameron
Kahleb
Cohen


----------



## Wish85

Our 20 month old son's name is Taj after an Australian Surfer - Taj Burrow (& yes pronounced like the Taj Mahal) It means Prince in Hindu which I also loved.

We always get compliments any time we tell someone his name. Since naming him Taj we have realised that it's different enough that it's not common but there are other Taj's out there so it's not a random name.:thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Sealey
Kade
Elye


----------



## CandiceSj

Casper, Arthur, Lucas, Logan, Evan, Eli, Mathis, Theodore, Remy


----------



## aimee-lou

Earl! My first DS is Earl - never met another, not even on here! 

DS2 is Edward - traditional but it's been made popular by the twilight generation. 

DS3 is Charles after my Uncle. It too has become popular as people like the shortened 'Charlie' but like us use the full version. 

Middle names are Francis, Stewart and Jerome.


----------



## jlw617

I have a friend in our church with two boys, her first is named Wolfgang and she just had a baby and named him axel, I thought they were pretty cool names


----------



## LadyAnne

Not too popular but traditional boy names I like
- Eddison
- Emmet
- Everett
- Theodore
- Shawn (was super popular, but has gone down a lot)


----------



## cherrished

Zachary or Zac are not very common I also like Jesse & Elijah x


----------



## rwhite

Wesley
Everett
Hadley
Cillian
Sirius
Fletcher
Devin
Atlas
Caleb
Julian
Tristan
Cohen
Dexter
Silas
Beau
Wyatt
August
Everly
Sebastian
Felix
Sawyer
Elliott
Soren


----------



## Helena88

Angus (my son's name, so I'm biased lol)
Ezra
Felix
Van
August
Eli
Oscar
Jude


----------



## macydarling

Thanks for all the suggestions! I ended up going with Noah. I know it's common but I was just so stuck on it and in the end it felt right. So Noah Jacob it is :)


----------



## mummyruston

I think boys names are tricky. How about;

Blake
Hayden
Carter
Niall
Myles
Jude
Alexander


----------

